# Holy shit Nate Diaz has a muscle!!!



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I may have to eat crow on this one it looks like the move to WW may have been a great decision for him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

damn, he definetly doesnt look like the same fighter, why couldnt he put this muscle on before?? you see plenty of fighters have huge muscle mass and cutting a lot of weight.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, he actually looks athletic. Hope it pays off for him.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

ok i wont say i told you so but...you know. i think someone even made a thread about this and got flame lol. it does not surprise me at all-i just hope he has been consulting gsp rather than overeem on muscle gain.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

He's at the gym. Probably just worked out.. meaning his muscles are all pumped full of blood and look bigger. Not to mention he's flexing.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

always been a Diaz bros supporter. Nate looks great in that pic. If he adds some power to his boxing he will be a decent threat at WW.

Ppl forget how young he is. how good he may become.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fighting at WW has worked out well for his brother Nick, maybe it will work for Nate as well.:dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> damn, he definetly doesnt look like the same fighter, why couldnt he put this muscle on before?? you see plenty of fighters have huge muscle mass and cutting a lot of weight.


have you ever cut weight?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

no I havent, and I am sure its tough, but you almost NEED to do it to have a chance at the title. there are only a select few fighters who hardly cut any weight and are really good.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Nate was already cutting weight. In fact when he was discussing moving up weight he said something like "I'm not getting paid enough to cut this much weight", so it seems like he felt he was cutting quite a lot... kinda makes sense why he was so skinny.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Cutting too much weight can cause more damage than benefit. 



Spec0688 said:


> no I havent, and I am sure its tough, but you almost NEED to do it to have a chance at the title. there are only a select few fighters who hardly cut any weight and are really good.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything that gets you away from fighting BJ Penn at LW is a good move if you ask me, wait...move to WW......*sigh* nevermind.......


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Diaz is one of my favorite fighters inside the octagon and so im excited to see what he can do with the newly added muscle and also happy that it looks like he is adding it the right way


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

He's reminding me a lot of his older brother with the evolution of his physique. I've always been impressed with Nate's ground game, and Nick's boxing. But as human beings I've never liked them. They both have that confrontational look to them, and their level of intelligence always leaves something to be desired, when they open their mouths. For that reason I'll probably never be a fan. I don't really consider them martial artists, and I don't think either have enough natural talent to ever be top tier fighters. But at the very least, I can say I'm impressed with Nate's physical condition in this pic. Hopefully he does well in the WW division.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> have you ever cut weight?


I tried once... I woke up drunk on the floor at a chinese buffet hours later covered in sauce and surrounded by egg rolls.

@op

woah he definitely looks better and way more buff, I can see him doing well at WW


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> He's at the gym. Probably just worked out.. meaning his muscles are all pumped full of blood and look bigger. Not to mention he's flexing.


so his heart rate is lower and his muscles are filled with less blood during a fight? Yeah that makes sense


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Nate was already cutting weight. In fact when he was discussing moving up weight he said something like "I'm not getting paid enough to cut this much weight", so it seems like he felt he was cutting quite a lot... kinda makes sense why he was so skinny.


How much weight was he cutting? I have a friend who is a inch taller than Nate and only weighs ~140lbs. Hard to tell since I've only seen Nate on TV but before he bulked up he didn't look much bigger than my friend.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dario03 said:


> How much weight was he cutting? I have a friend who is a inch taller than Nate and only weighs ~140lbs. Hard to tell since I've only seen Nate on TV but before he bulked up he didn't look much bigger than my friend.


not sure he's ever given out any number, i posted the info i had and it was vague. it's hard to look at someone and gauge how much weight they can reasonably cut. there is lot more than just height vs weight. There's bone structure (longer arms and wider shoulders for example mean more weight) there's fat vs muscle ratio, there's metabolism to take into account. I would like to point out that there are a ton of fighters in the UFC at nate's height that are fighting 30, 50+ pounds heavier. 

I think he just avoided weights altogether because a guy in his early prime is going to put on muscle pretty quickly when in full swing training regimen, and he at least felt he was already cutting a lot of weight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cory Hill is considerably taller than Nate and they were built around the same but Nate was closer in height to Grey Maynard than he was Hill. Nate could have bulked up and stayed at LW.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You think so? I think Corey Hill was way, way, way skinnier than Nate, not just muscularly but in frame. Let's not forget his bones were so birdlike that he actually broke his leg like a noodle kicking someone else. And nate is really right in between Gray and Hill. Hill is 6'4, Nate is listed at 6'0" at sherdog and WP (althought I think I've seen him listed 6'1" in some fights) and Maynard is 5'8". There's a pretty big difference between Gray and Nate's sizes, imho.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Is Hill fighting @ WW now?

You'd think he'd learn his lesson after what happened.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't know, but I'm not convinced it would help much, the guy just has naturally slender bones, which is part of the reason he can make 155 at 6'4. Muscle can be put on rapidly, several pounds a month with the workout of a pro athlete, but it takes a lot more time to increase bone density through diet and weightlifting. Hopefully during his recovery he was taking supplements and talking to doctors about preventing a second tragic injury, so maybe he could legitimately make 170 now.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't know, but I'm not convinced it would help much, the guy just has naturally slender bones, which is part of the reason he can make 155 at 6'4. Muscle can be put on rapidly, several pounds a month with the workout of a pro athlete, but it takes a lot more time to increase bone density through diet and weightlifting. Hopefully he's been taking supplements and talking to doctors about preventing a second instance, so maybe he could legitimately make 170 now.


I don't think he's as small as you're making out. Slim yes, but I imagine him being similar to a Ben Saunders at WW.

That said, I agree that he it wont make much different. He'll do ok against standup fighters and get bullied by wrestlers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hiro said:


> I don't think he's as small as you're making out. Slim yes, but I imagine him being similar to a Ben Saunders at WW.
> 
> That said, I agree that he it wont make much different. He'll do ok against standup fighters and get bullied by wrestlers.


ben saunders is shorter than him and fights 15 lbs heavier. ben saunders is skinny but i doubt we're going to see him snap his shin having a low leg kick checked. hill might be the slimmest, lankiest guy I can think of that ever fought in the UFC. it's not a coincidence that this is also the only guy to have an accident like this in the UFC.

I've seen it in other orgs of course but it's telling regardless, I think.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DAYUM! I'm actually excited to see him fight now! He could be a beast at WW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You think so? I think Corey Hill was way, way, way skinnier than Nate, not just muscularly but in frame. Let's not forget his bones were so birdlike that he actually broke his leg like a noodle kicking someone else. And nate is really right in between Gray and Hill. Hill is 6'4, Nate is listed at 6'0" at sherdog and WP (althought I think I've seen him listed 6'1" in some fights) and Maynard is 5'8". There's a pretty big difference between Gray and Nate's sizes, imho.


Alright well, Diego Sanchez is 5'10"


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

He's no bigger. He just got done working out and isn't fat. My 10 year old nephew looks way bigger after he's done working out.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

rabakill said:


> so his heart rate is lower and his muscles are filled with less blood during a fight? Yeah that makes sense


Have you ever worked out before? Your muscles get pumped up as you do resistance workouts. I didn't say anything about heart rate.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

he and his brother are naturally built that way...lean muscle you could call it.

Metabolism plays a great deal too. He probably has to eat 1.5 times more than most people to see results. He and his brother are also joggers/triathletes, bulk doesnt come easy on them


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Sekou said:


> he and his brother are naturally built that way...lean muscle you could call it.


Lean muscle? lol I don't think that's what you were looking for. Maybe lack of lean muscle..


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No, lean muscle is the muscle most skinny (but ripped) people will have, not the buffness that people like GSP and Akiyama have.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> ben saunders is shorter than him and fights 15 lbs heavier. ben saunders is skinny but i doubt we're going to see him snap his shin having a low leg kick checked. hill might be the slimmest, lankiest guy I can think of that ever fought in the UFC. it's not a coincidence that this is also the only guy to have an accident like this in the UFC.
> 
> I've seen it in other orgs of course but it's telling regardless, I think.


Ben Saunders is a WW, which is what Nate is going to be too, hence the comparison. And he's 6'3 if I'm not mistaken, they're very similar. Anyway, while Nate doesn't exactly have thick bones I don't think he's quite twig like either. He's probably no skinnier than the likes of Mike Swick who although looks ill at 170, is of medium kinda build.

It does seem though that champions tend to have big bone structures and usually a large head. GSP for example has got one thick skeleton, as has every other champion. Even Anderson Silva is quite thick given his height, and his head is huge. Obviously nothing can change your bone size and certainly not your head, but Nate will have likely have a core strength disadvantage just due to genetics. He better start doing deads, squats and clean & jerk if he's ever going to be relevant :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That pic makes him look like a different person. Either way, he should feel better at WW, gonna be interesting to see how he fights. He's got such skill on the ground that you wouldn't want to deal with him being strong to go with that skill.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You think so? I think Corey Hill was way, way, way skinnier than Nate, not just muscularly but in frame. Let's not forget his bones were so birdlike that he actually broke his leg like a noodle kicking someone else. And nate is really right in between Gray and Hill. Hill is 6'4, Nate is listed at 6'0" at sherdog and WP (althought I think I've seen him listed 6'1" in some fights) and Maynard is 5'8". There's a pretty big difference between Gray and Nate's sizes, imho.


 
I agree here I think Corey hill was mad skinny legs like toothpicks.....surry someone had too...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe he shouldn't have been complaining about cutting weight.. I thought both Diaz brothers should move up before they did, it's just always been so obvious that they have sooo much room to comfortably put muscle onto their frame. 

Nate, like Nick, has serious, serious natural talent, and with power *and* speed, that means money. I just hope he becomes a true WW, and continues cutting a small amount of weight before his fights. I don't want to see him coming in to fights at 168 against Koscheck or something.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> Have you ever worked out before? Your muscles get pumped up as you do resistance workouts. I didn't say anything about heart rate.


yeah 5 days a week, the idea that he hasn't put on muscle mass is absurd, that's my point


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> No, lean muscle is the muscle most skinny (but ripped) people will have, not the buffness that people like GSP and Akiyama have.


Sorry, that's just not correct at all. GSP has a lot of lean muscle mass.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

rabakill said:


> yeah 5 days a week, the idea that he hasn't put on muscle mass is absurd, that's my point


You know how long it takes to put on muscle mass? An amazing workout program could potentially gain you 3 pounds of muscle in a month.

I don't debate people here usually on MMA. But I've been doing amateur bodybuilding for 5 years so it's kind of my subject.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally he looks like a man now, hope that moving to welterweight pays off.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually it looks like he has a lot more than "a" muscle . Dozens of them even! Coming into this thread I half expected Nate to have mutated into nothing but one giant bicep :confused05:....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> You know how long it takes to put on muscle mass? An amazing workout program could potentially gain you 3 pounds of muscle in a month.
> 
> I don't debate people here usually on MMA. But I've been doing amateur bodybuilding for 5 years so it's kind of my subject.


and....? it's been 2 months since his last fight. He probably knew he was moving up and starting lifting as soon as possible, he's a professional athlete, I'm sure he can put on mass faster than a normal individual who doesn't train full time/have dietitians/personal trainers, the photo clearly shows he has put a lot of muscle on, what's your point?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> You know how long it takes to put on muscle mass? An amazing workout program could potentially gain you 3 pounds of muscle in a month.
> 
> I don't debate people here usually on MMA. But I've been doing amateur bodybuilding for 5 years so it's kind of my subject.


You need to consider that Nate is a full time athlete who does this as a career not a hobby, he also will have the added benefit of working with great trainers and nutritionists.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nate has the heart of a lion. 

He was born to be a fighter and really hasnt even fully developed strength wise as a mature man.

Ppl writing him off as a guy who will never contend will live to eat those words IMO.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Hes gonna get KO'd by the first decent WW he fights


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a different person. Cutting weight can take a lot out of you. Obviously you gain an advantage but whats the point if you're gonna gas earlier. I think he might be better at Welterweight to be honest, hes still taller than most WW so his long limbs will still be in effect when hes fighting off his back and now his punching power will be better.

Then again you look at Nick Diaz vs. Robbie Lawler and you wonder how the hell he KO'd him with a friggin jab and he was skinny as hell.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BTR92 said:


> Looks like a different person. Cutting weight can take a lot out of you. Obviously you gain an advantage but whats the point if you're gonna gas earlier. I think he might be better at Welterweight to be honest, hes still taller than most WW so his long limbs will still be in effect when hes fighting off his back and now his punching power will be better.
> 
> Then again you look at Nick Diaz vs. Robbie Lawler and you wonder how the hell he KO'd him with a friggin jab and he was skinny as hell.


true but that fight was at WW, and Nick and Nate are within an inch of each other in height, which actually supports the idea that Nate might have increased power at WW.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good on him, I dont mind watching him fight. Should be good to seehow he does up at WW.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how he does at WW. Markham is a good first test in the division.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> Nate has the heart of a lion.
> 
> He was born to be a fighter and really hasnt even fully developed strength wise as a mature man.
> 
> Ppl writing him off as a guy who will never contend will live to eat those words IMO.


 
I agree with this when he is his brothers age he will be a beast....:thumb03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He looks so much better with some weight on :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Nate is badass, don't care what anyone says. WAR NATE DIAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

G0K0S said:


> Lean muscle? lol I don't think that's what you were looking for. Maybe lack of lean muscle..


nope...thats exactly what I meant....I was talking in terms of the muslce mass vegetarians/vegans put on.

Doesnt look the same as bulky muscle


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This reminds me of the thread after the Maia vs Marquardt weigh-in where people were saying Maia was jacked...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SigFig said:


> This reminds me of the thread after the Maia vs Marquardt weigh-in where people were saying Maia was jacked...


 
Cant see your avy.....:dunno:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Cant see your avy.....:dunno:


Thats qierd, I can. I just can't see whatever is in between his name and his avy. Like where mine says Lifetime Premium member, his says something about it being removed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thats qierd, I can. I just can't see whatever is in between his name and his avy. Like where mine says Lifetime Premium member, his says something about it being removed.


 
It says bandwidth exceeded....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> It says bandwidth exceeded....


I concur. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Those biceps have their own mean face.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You need to consider that Nate is a full time athlete who does this as a career not a hobby, he also will have the added benefit of working with great trainers and nutritionists.


I'm talking about _full time_ bodybuilders. That's what they do for a living, and have a hard time putting on MUSCLE mass. I'm not talking about adding weight. I mean the pure weight derived from muscular enlargement. 

Like I said in another post, I am an amateur bodybuilder. Was more active a few years ago. However, I have measured my arms, legs, shoulders, etc before and after workouts numerous times. After a heavy weight workout, my arm size will increase by over an inch. My vascularity also increases due to increased nitric oxide levels. 





Sekou said:


> nope...thats exactly what I meant....I was talking in terms of the muslce mass vegetarians/vegans put on.
> 
> Doesnt look the same as bulky muscle


Yikes. You guys are talking out of your asses. Not sure what bulky muscle means to you?

Bulky muscle = bigger muscles = more lean muscle

Unless you mean people that aren't defined? Yes, that's called fat. There's only one type of muscle. Some people call it lean muscle. Some people don't. There's not two different types of skeletal muscle.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

There are several subcategories of skeletal muscle, but I'm not sure how or if they affect the look of the muscle under skin.



> Skeletal muscle is further divided into several subtypes:
> 
> * Type I, slow oxidative, slow twitch, or "red" muscle is dense with capillaries and is rich in mitochondria and myoglobin, giving the muscle tissue its characteristic red color. It can carry more oxygen and sustain aerobic activity.
> * Type II, fast twitch muscle, has three major kinds that are, in order of increasing contractile speed:[4]
> ...


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are types of muscle fibers. All of which everyone has and anyone can increase with the proper training.

I was thinking more of the appearance of the muscle, as opposed to the actual function of the different fibers.

Looking over my posts, I could be looked as trying to sound arrogant, lol, but i'm really not trying to. Most of you know more about martial arts than me, and that's why I'm here, but I figured I would take this opportunity to discuss what I actually know about.

I'm all set with the discussion after this post, because I don't want to be seen as trying to prove the mods wrong. I'll just conclude with saying Nate has a LEANER appearance due to the fact he has low body fat and his genetics may (or may not, I don't know him personally) make it difficult for him to increase the size of his (lean) muscle. 

People hear that someone is "lean" and think they're skinny. But that's really not what it means. It just means they have low body fat. Bodybuilders with gigantic muscles are also lean. Lebron James is lean. Mariusz Pudzianowski is lean. Nate Diaz is lean. Tank Abbott has a lot of muscle underneath his fat but he doesn't have a lean appearance due to bodyfat. 

People who want to increase "lean muscle" as opposed to just saying "muscle" are indicating they want to increase their muscle but also stay cut and low in body fat. 

Get it?? lol


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I concur. :thumbsup:


Not to derail, but could a mod see whats up with my avy? It's a 26k image, so i don't know why it is saying bandwidth exceeded???


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Not to derail, but could a mod see whats up with my avy? It's a 26k image, so i don't know why it is saying bandwidth exceeded???


It is the premium member tag that isn't showing up. It's weird.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Not to derail, but could a mod see whats up with my avy? It's a 26k image, so i don't know why it is saying bandwidth exceeded???


 
Your trying to put more than your allowed in your avy space and it isnt displaying.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn nate is looking good....Diaz vs Hazelett plz?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I picked Diaz in the upcoming fight but I was wary of my pick. Feeling more confident now. :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Not to derail, but could a mod see whats up with my avy? It's a 26k image, so i don't know why it is saying bandwidth exceeded???


Been reported, it'll be solved when an admin gets on


----------



## JayFrn (Mar 15, 2010)

Nick did the same once he stopped restricting himself and trying to cram into another weightclass - he allowed his body to grow and he really filled out. We'll see if it's a good move come fight time I guess!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Not to derail, but could a mod see whats up with my avy? It's a 26k image, so i don't know why it is saying bandwidth exceeded???


It is fixed. :thumbsup:



JayFrn said:


> Nick did the same once he stopped restricting himself and trying to cram into another weightclass - he allowed his body to grow and he really filled out. We'll see if it's a good move come fight time I guess!


Welcome to the forum!

I am very interested to see how this plays out for Nate after seeing how good Nick is at WW.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Got to love the Diaz boys, talk a lot of shit in build up to fights, but great skill and always entertaining.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

JayFrn said:


> Nick did the same once he stopped restricting himself and trying to cram into another weightclass - he allowed his body to grow and he really filled out. We'll see if it's a good move come fight time I guess!





punchbag said:


> Got to love the Diaz boys, talk a lot of shit in build up to fights, but great skill and always entertaining.


Welcome, welcome both of ya! Glad to see our board's expanding.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Servatose said:


> He's reminding me a lot of his older brother with the evolution of his physique. I've always been impressed with Nate's ground game, and Nick's boxing. But as human beings I've never liked them. They both have that confrontational look to them, and their level of intelligence always leaves something to be desired, when they open their mouths. For that reason I'll probably never be a fan.


WHAT! how can you not like nick

NICK DIAZ QUOTES

“If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying **** this and ****, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”

So Nick, would you agree your marijuana smoking has got in the way of your fight career?
"Actually, on the contrary, my fight career has gotten in the way of my marijuana smoking."

"He just lost again right? See what I mean? You are promoting Rich Franklin and this motherfucker, here he is, letting it ride and he's just trying to uphold his image. The guy's a ******* teacher. He's a school teacher - that's what he is. If I was going to fight him I'd be pretty damn confident. I'm going to fight a teacher not a fighter. There are plenty of teachers I wanted to beat up."

"If you're getting paid more than me, I'm definitely more excited about this ass whoopin I'm gonna put down on you."

For the record do you own a computer?
"After my last fight I bought one, I have no clue how to work it nor have any intention of chatting on here with you whores."

Rogan: "So now do you have respect for Diego?"
Diaz: "Naw, not really."

“Back in the day, a Ninja didn’t have his girlfriend sitting in the tree waiting to kill shit.”

"See if people are gonna hate just cause I say the word motherfucker, then **** them, I don't have time to worry about marketing and shit, in my last fight my hair looked like shit cause all I did was train... I have other letters but i'm not that good of a reader."

Coming out of the UFC 67 weigh-ins:
"Diablo? who the **** calls me diablo?"

All in relation to Gomi:
"He kinda just put his head down and looped some ******* punch out there that smacked me...I was like what the ****?!?!?!?"

"There he is ....that little fucker."

“That little fucker hit me with a Hadukan or something.”

"I beat his ass. But you know, that little fucker. Man that fucker is tough. I mean I hit him, but then he comes out with this karate shit and little dude can bang. I mean he fucked up my eye and shit... That's why I went to the ground and go go'd him. You dont see that shit in MMA. Who in MMA go go's anyone cept me."

With regards to the Riggs hospital brawl:
Trigg - "You should have just closed the door Nick."
Nick - "How the **** am I gonna close the door? I ain't no bitch."

"For the record, right now, I think someone needed to come out and say it: I think smoking pot is good for mixed martial artists. It's a new day and age, this is, uh, the year ... **** year is it? I don't know, because I've been training and smoking pot like I should, instead of paying attention to other bullshit, which I don't do."

On fighting in Stockton:
“Fighting in Stockton is going to be great for me. Stockton is a great fight town because if you drive long enough on some of these roads you’ll probably see a pretty good street fight.”

“So my bottom line is I wanted to get a bunch of this stuff off my chest is … is that … you know … I’m not no chump. I’m not going to just talk shit or whatever. I can’t remember where I was really going with that.”

"Because you get high all the time, you can't find people that train all the time. But if you get high and train, you will get high and train all the time together and it will be ******* massive-takeover-smoke-weed-and-kill-people shit."

"Making weed illegal is a little bit paranoid, don't you think? It's like saying God made a mistake, you know what I mean? It's like, you've got the whole world and Earth and all its holy creations, right? And God is like, Hmm, lookit, my whole world in all its holy ways, and he's like, Oh-my-me-oh-shit, I left weed in here. Yeah right, I left weed in here. Oh, shouldn't have smoked that joint on the third day."

The hydrogenated chocolate incident:
Jesse Holland (UFCmania): Who paints their hair and toes?
"Dude everybody. C’mon man. Even Hermes Franca. One day he comes in with that goofy haircut. You got Jens Pulver, ******* Mayhem Miller. Some bitch he was talking to tried to offer me this piece of hydrogenated chocolate. What the **** are these guys into? Give me some real chocolate. Real fighters eat real chocolate."

“If I have a girlfriend, I don’t bring her to flaunt her. She doesn’t get to reap the benefits of me being famous."

“I’m trying to fight Sakurai, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight Anderson Silva, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Georges motherfucking St.Pierre. I’m trying to fight … I didn’t mean to call Georges a motherfucker, but I ain’t got no problem getting there and fighting the best people in the world. Georges is a nice guy. I’m trying to fight Jon Fitch, I’m trying to fight Silva, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Takanori Gomi, Sakurai, I’m trying to **** everybody up. **** this shit. This is ******* gangster ******* warfare. I don’t give a ****. You know what I mean?”

"Don’t be scared homie!"

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/nick-diaz-quotes-834379/ 



And for the record, he ain't no bitch.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kind of off topic since his brother... but i was cruising wiki..



> The Commission felt that the result of Diaz's THC test, an enormous 175, was a contributing factor in his performance during the fight. Commission Chairman Dr. Tony Alamo said that while a result of 15 is considered positive


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

(In regards to Joe Davola's post) ^^^^
This. I LOVE the Diaz bros. I'd rep you, but it says I gotta spread it around first.


Thanks for clarifying that he isn't a bitch, I wasn't quite sure at the end, lol.

P.S., don't get me wrong, I love the guy, but WHO DOESN'T CALL HIM DIABLO?!?! LOOK AT YOUR FACE NICK, YOU LOOK LIKE THE ******* DEVIL!!!! LMFAO


Xeberus, I'll see if I can find an article, but if I remember correctly, the said it was the highest levels of THC that the testers have ever seen in their careers. LOL, like, they weren't sure how he was walking. WAR DIAZ!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> kind of off topic since his brother... but i was cruising wiki..


THC will register positive for 30 days or more in a regular smoker (which he certainly is). While 175 looks impressive it doesn't prove their assertion that he was so stoned that he couldn't feel pain, and thus the fight needed to be overturned. Even someone who smokes heavily stops being stoned in mere hours and it's painkilling effects are mild and certainly have nothing to do with avoiding being KO'ed regardless. Even powerful painkillers don't help with that, it's not like he is the kind of guy who taps out to strikes and Gomi never came close to putting a painful submission on him. That was just the commission throwing their weight around because they don't like him much.

Just further info


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

it is sad that I have to ask if it is legit or chemically enhanced.

It just seems too quick. and with all the scandals in other sports...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mmamasta said:


> Xeberus, I'll see if I can find an article, but if I remember correctly, the said it was the highest levels of THC that the testers have ever seen in their careers. LOL, like, they weren't sure how he was walking. WAR DIAZ!!!!


bwahaha nice

war diaz



HexRei said:


> THC will register positive for 30 days or more in a regular smoker (which he certainly is). While 175 looks impressive it doesn't prove their assertion that he was so stoned that he couldn't feel pain, and thus the fight needed to be overturned. Even someone who smokes heavily stops being stoned in mere hours and it's painkilling effects are mild and certainly have nothing to do with avoiding being KO'ed regardless. Even powerful painkillers don't help with that, it's not like he is the kind of guy who taps out to strikes and Gomi never came close to putting a painful submission on him. That was just the commission throwing their weight around because they don't like him much.
> 
> Just further info


Oh for serious, I've been stoned my share of times... I can't imagine fighting high, hell I couldn't even fight off the urge to eat all the cereal in the house.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I fought high tonight.....real shit...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I fought high tonight.....real shit...


Undisputed don't count bro!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Undisputed don't count bro!


 
Some guy on a motorcycle at the ******* grocery store near my house telling me I was tailgating him and had my brights on...I have Xenon bulb's my brights weren't on....

He kept pushing me and calling me an asshole, I warned him twice, then i hit him, right under the eye right to his knee's....

Enraged I yelled at him that i had warned him to show this was his fault.....i then went in and bought a sandwich....:thumbsup:

Crazy people out there....I never even saw this guy on the road, think he was high...

I'd like to add last week on Wed I was in the hospital so this wasn't something I was trying to do tonight....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You da man!


 
It was nuts, then I'm in the store and this woman is like did i cut you? I'm like no i was just waiting.....she pays and leaves and the cashier is this chick I met once(random) and she says that woman left money to pay for your food....

?????I'm like huh?? The lady bought my food i have no clue why, she wasn't outside and doesn't know me????? it's been an odd evening.....nuff said!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

"did i cut you"? lol? maybe she was just scared as shit after watching you beat that dude down


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Some guy on a motorcycle at the ******* grocery store near my house telling me I was tailgating him and had my brights on...I have Xenon bulb's my brights weren't on....
> 
> He kept pushing me and calling me an asshole, I warned him twice, then i hit him, right under the eye right to his knee's....
> 
> ...


shit dude, nice job on owning some idiot :thumb02:



coldcall420 said:


> It was nuts, then I'm in the store and this woman is like did i cut you? I'm like no i was just waiting.....she pays and leaves and the cashier is this chick I met once(random) and she says that woman left money to pay for your food....
> 
> ?????I'm like huh?? The lady bought my food i have no clue why, she wasn't outside and doesn't know me????? it's been an odd evening.....nuff said!!!!


Woah that is weird... this one time I had an old lady stare daggers at me and in the most hateful voice ever told me to stop looking at her moth. Old people are not to be trusted!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The whole thing was just weird....Like I said I was in hospital and seriously all of this week the last thing on my mind, until someone was yelling hey asshole across the parking lot....

I must say...once I made my mind up i didn't care to hit him....hehehehe.....when he pushed me again it felt great to let loose.....

It's been a long 4 days.....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> He's at the gym. Probably just worked out.. meaning his muscles are all pumped full of blood and look bigger. Not to mention he's flexing.


^^This.

Don't believe the hype. He'll still look have the body of Uma Thurman when his WW debut comes around.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> ^^This.
> 
> Don't believe the hype. He'll still look have the body of Uma Thurman when his WW debut comes around.


So wait, you think Nate Diaz has the body of Uma Thurman? I just want to get some clarification here. C-cup boobs bro...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

HexRei said:


> So wait, you think Nate Diaz has the body of Uma Thurman? I just want to get some clarification here. C-cup boobs bro...


Good point. Maybe she was a bad example.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

This move can only do wonders for him


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

HexRei said:


> THC will register positive for 30 days or more in a regular smoker (which he certainly is). While 175 looks impressive it doesn't prove their assertion that he was so stoned that he couldn't feel pain, and thus the fight needed to be overturned. Even someone who smokes heavily stops being stoned in mere hours and it's painkilling effects are mild and certainly have nothing to do with avoiding being KO'ed regardless. Even powerful painkillers don't help with that, it's not like he is the kind of guy who taps out to strikes and Gomi never came close to putting a painful submission on him. That was just the commission throwing their weight around because they don't like him much.
> 
> Just further info


:thumb02: thank you


[email protected] the commission thinking he smoked so much chronic thathe didnt feel any pain, lol


----------

